

Ask YC: Looking for a freelance Microsoft Office Developer for a small gig? - rksprst

I have a friend who needs a custom Microsoft Office plugin developed (it seems pretty involved, at least to me). I'm looking for a developer that has previous experience with the Office SDK. I want someone trustworthy, so I don't want to post on craigslist, rentacoder, etc; but am wondering if anyone here is interested? It's a paid job, but obviously you'll need to talk to my friend to discuss the requirements/cost.&#60;p&#62;You can find my email in my profile. Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
FYI: I don't know if other people do this but I have a trigger for "Ask HN:"
that highlights those posts. I don't, however, do the same thing for "Ask
YC:". Not that you are trying to reach me specifically but I'm not sure how
many still call this YC instead of HN anymore.

------
profquail
I sent you an email.

